# What Do My Labs Mean?



## Workaholic

I posted in the newbie section but thought I might get a response on in this board.

ok, I am back with my lab results.

My first physical had lab results as of 7/8/2010 as follows:
-*TSH, 3rd generation w/ reflex to FT4 = 0.11 (ref ranges given are .40 - 4.50)*
-T4, Free = 1.1 (ref ranges given are (0.8-1.8)
-Vitamin D 25-hydroxy= 30 (ref ranges given are 30-100)

Second set of labs done on 11/1/2010 are as follows:
-PTH, Intact and calcium = 29 (ref ranges given are 10-65)
-*Vitamin D, 25-hydroxy= 29 (ref ranges given are 30-100)
-*TSH, 3rd generation = 3.3 (ref ranges given are .40 - 4.50)
-T4, Free=1.1 (ref ranges given are 0.8-1.8)
-T3, Free=3.6 (ref ranges given are 2.3-4.2)
*-Thyroglobulin antibodies = 618 (ref ranges given are <20)
*
*-Thyroid Peroxidase=117 (ref ranges given are <35)*

I threw in my vitamin D levels because they are slightly low. The first test results showed 30 and I started taking supplements. The second test they actually went down by 1 mark. Not much, but it seems weird to me because I just spent a week in the sun in Hawaii before having my test done and I had been taking supplements since the last test.

Also, the TSH test came back low on the first test but within normal ranges on the second test. Meanwhile, the thyroglobulin antibodies and thyroid peroxidase levels are off the charts.

Can anyone help me understand what all this means?

I have an appointment on Friday to have my labs repeated and will come and post the new results. I am curious to see if my TSH levels changed again and if my Vit D has gone up since I have been taking 1000 UI a day as prescribed by my Dr.

Please let me know your thoughts/comments. They are welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Workaholic

This was my story in the newbie section for background/symptoms:
Hi All, 
Thank you in advance for reading my post and offering your advice.

I am 33 years old and was recently diagnosed with Hashimoto's Thyroiditis in October 2010 right after I got married in Sept. Bad news for a new couple..
I was diagnosed after having a routine physical exam that came back showing my thyroid level was high. My Dr. decided to test me again a few months later and indicated that the thyroid hormone levels were now normal but decided to send me for further testing. She had me go to the lab to have my blood tested for t3/t4 and antibodies. When the results came back, I was told I had antibodies which was how she made her diagnosis.

My Dr. was convinced it was inherited and asked me to inquire with my family. I learned that the Dr. was right as my great aunt too has a thyroid problem. My Dr. indicated that there is no cure for hashi's and said we would take the "wait and watch" method and that when my thyroid finally failed, I would just be put on replacement therapy. Is this true? Is there nothing they can do until your organ fails?

Being a newlywed, starting a family is my biggest concern so I asked her about fertility and she mentioned that I had nothing to worry about and would be fine. To my surprise, I read online according to several recourses that fertility IS an issue and some women cannot get pregnant, have miscarriages and that babies born to women with uncontrolled thyroid hormones could have birth defects. I also learned my great aunt had to try for 6 years to have a child. 
I also read that ranges are just that&#8230;ranges. And that you should really be looking to the symptoms of the patient, of which I have many&#8230;

Here's a list of my symptoms:
•	Tired (just related this to getting older and working a lot)
•	Tingling in my hands and feet
•	Eye twitching
•	Crazy cramps in my feet that make my toes spread apart and have me dancing around the house
•	Digestion problems-constipation followed by diarrhea followed by constipation (I have also been diagnosed with IBD/IBS)
•	Low Vit D (am now taking supplements)
•	Vision problems (distance at night is an issue)
•	Muscle aches in my neck, shoulder, lower back and hips
•	Carpal Tunnel (that was diagnosed as a work related injury but now I'm not so sure)
•	Yeast Problems (these seemed to have gone away on their own but I really think I was getting thrush at one point. My Dr. tested me for HIV.. NEGATIVE OF COURSE..WHAT'S UP!? Can Hashi's cause thrush??)
•	Heavy periods with lots of blood clots and sometimes a weird pain in my side that doesn't go away for 2-3 days
•	My feet and hands fall asleep a lot
•	Lack of Libido
•	Brittle hair that has started to fall out
•	Brittle nails
•	Itchy skin and neck (is it common for your neck to itch?)
•	A few times recently I have experienced either a slowing heart rate or it feels as if it skipped a beat 
•	Anxiety and a racy feeling&#8230; like a need to hurry to do everything
•	Freezing cold all the time

My biggest concerns are fertility, heart complications, depression and weight gain (because a whole host of other health problems are related to being overweight). I really don't want any of these symptoms now or ever and want to see if there is way to regulate or maintain this disorder so that I don't have to go through these things.

I asked my Dr. for a referral to an endo and she said, "Why, they will just tell you the same thing." I am concerned as I feel she is not paying attention to my symptoms but maybe there really is nothing they can do?
I notice many of you ask for lab results. I do not remember mine off the top of my head but will post later. I do recall that my one of the results had a normal range of up to 39 and mine was in the 1000's. The dr. said this was evidence that my thyroid was currently under attack by my immune system.
I have been healthy my entire life and this is really upsetting news. My dr. didn't not offer any advice or refer me to any articles or ways to educate myself on this disorder.

Thank you to all who have read this far and offer advice. I really appreciate some insight.

Thanks!


----------

